# Pioneer....



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Is any one else interested to see the honda pioneer arrive? I know it's still not goin to hold a candle to most sxs on the market but it looks like it would be a welcome improvement over the big red to all the Honda die hards out there.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------

